# Escaping the heat...



## Gagi (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi all, newbie here, so apologies if this has been flogged to death (I did some searches and could not find a thread on this). Is there any place within reasonable driving distance from Dubai where it is possible to cool off a bit? We went to Hatta yesterday based on the guidebook's promise of a "cool, humidity-free" climate and, well, let's just say it may have been humidity-free. Any good mountains around here? Thanks!


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Well, this time of the year it's just hot in the entire area. However, you can try Jebel Jais which happens to be the highest mountain in UAE. There's not too much to do, so you'll only escape the heat for a couple of hours but it's definitely worth a try.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Basically, No. Even the Oman mountains are too hot at night.

You can go to the Snowdome though 

Welcome to the Middle East.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Ski Dubai is the only place that I have visited in a UAE summer that is truly cold.
You get that numb feeling and glow on your face when you come out from there!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, Ski Dubai is the only place that I have visited in a UAE summer that is truly cold. You get that numb feeling and glow on your face when you come out from there! Cheers Steve


What about that place in Times Square?


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Ski Dubai is the only place that I have visited in a UAE summer that is truly cold.
> You get that numb feeling and glow on your face when you come out from there!
> Cheers
> Steve


Talise Ottoman Spa at Jumeirah Zabeel Saray has a snow room.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Malbec said:


> Talise Ottoman Spa at Jumeirah Zabeel Saray has a snow room.


Really - I didn't snow that!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> What about that place in Times Square?


Isn't New York a bit far to travel?


Is that the ice room in Times Square, Dubai?


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Isn't New York a bit far to travel?
> 
> 
> Is that the ice room in Times Square, Dubai?


It's called Chill Out I think. It's pretty bad but if your goal is to cool down then it may be an option.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Isn't New York a bit far to travel? Is that the ice room in Times Square, Dubai?


Hahaha! Too funneeeeee!


----------



## Gagi (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks, all... I guess the answer is "curl up in your fridge" (or in local attractions that are basically huge fridges).


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Gagi said:


> Thanks, all... I guess the answer is "curl up in your fridge" (or in local attractions that are basically huge fridges).


Like the attached - genuine picture.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

it seems photo-shopped ..


----------

